# Call for Writers



## dangerousink (Sep 2, 2007)

'Dangerous Ink' has just launched as the U.K's only dedicated alternative arts and culture magazine, and we're currently looking for writers to submit articles and features on anything art related, or grounded in modern alternative culture.
Please note that alternative isn't code for 'goth'.  There'sonly so much self-harm poetry I can read through in one sitting.

If anyone has any questions, please reply here or contact me dirtectly on subs@dangerousink.co.uk

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Non Serviam (Sep 2, 2007)

To answer the basic question, I just trawled through their whole site and couldn't find any indication that they pay.  I think this is yet another request for charity writers.


----------



## americanwriter (Sep 12, 2007)

You may wish to post this is Writer's Resources.  It's likely to get missed here all together.  And it would be good to note if it is a paying market.  Exposure is great, but it doesn't pay the bills.  If the Zine is going to benefit from the writing, so must the writer.


----------

